# Ibas van de Vroomshoeve



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

This is Ibas's intro to the board. I got him from Chris Race about 5-6 Months ago . I love everything about him thus far, he is an all around great dog. He has been put through the ringer by a few very good decoys, and has come out on top. He has a very powerful entry and grip. He will hunt for days, and retrieve anything. Ibas is a very confident and clear headed dog. We plan to introduce him to Chris's breeding program in the spring, and are expecting great things. 

A couple of videos from last Sunday's training. These were shot in Tallahassee by Kristina (thanks), decoy in these is Chris. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/legacycanine#p/a/u/1/iXZ5DV_xsVo
http://www.youtube.com/user/legacycanine#p/a/u/0/mQLASvP9Z-s










More videos will follow soon...


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

As phenominal on the field as he is, I didnt really fall in love with him until I saw him perform in the bunker under real world conditions.
Not only do I think he's a world class athlete that will probably win everything he enters, but he's a very real dog that any handler I know would kill to have in the back of their cruiser on the street every night.

Enjoy him brother, he's definately a keeper, and stay safe.


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Drew Peirce said:


> As phenominal on the field as he is, I didnt really fall in love with him until I saw him perform in the bunker under real world conditions.
> Not only do I think he's a world class athlete that will probably win everything he enters, but he's a very real dog that any handler I know would kill to have in the back of their cruiser on the street every night.
> 
> Enjoy him brother, he's definately a keeper, and stay safe.


Thanks drew, means a lot. It was great meeting you. 
Yeah, if you think your dog is ready for anything, let ken take him into the cage. If you're prone to seizures, PTSD, flashbacks, etc.... don't follow your dog in lol.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

No shit, I'm gonna start calling it............"the crucible"


----------



## ken hungerford (Jul 13, 2008)

I had to chime in on the Ibas or "Bas," as he is called, comments. It is exceedingly rare to find a dog with such drives, power, nerves, and clarity, oh, and one thing else... he will MESS your legs up. Bas bites like a wolverine on the legs. Great job on finding him, Chris. Big congrats on having him as your dog, Mike.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Nice dog... how old is he?


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Very Nice dog. I love his pedigree...


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks guys. 

He's 3 will.


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

Yea Bas is a great dog he came and kicked ass at our appda trial
which was not easy and we had very good decoys . Keep an eye out for chris,s program. going to have great pups running around. great job Chris and Mike


----------



## chris race (Feb 9, 2010)

When I was in the process of bringing Bas over I had a good idea the dog was going to be nice by the video I had seen and the conversations with the owner. I did not realize how nice he would be but it didn't take long to figure that out. I'm not sure which is more fun handling the dog or decoying for him.
The fact that he is an F.C.I. pedigree dog from super, proven lines is also a bonus. His father Quanderies-Vender van de Vroomshoeve has produced many offspring which has been used in sport and police work. Of the offspring I know of Bas is by far the best in my opinion. He has the complete package. His size and power is very nice. His bite will punish the decoy after a training session.
I feel that he and Mike are a perfect fit. I'm sure they will be strong competition in any event or sport they participate in. We look forward to what the future brings from Bas and the other Vroomshoeve dogs we have here.
Great work you have done with him Mike in a very short time!


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice video, Bert kikkert is the owner of the vroomshoeve kennels and has brought some of his best dogs with him to Thailand. His bitch Beppie van de vroomshoeve is a nice producer.


----------



## chris race (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks,because I was wondering where they came from.


----------

